# Germany Bundesliga I 26-28 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 23, 2010)

26 Nov 21:30 Mainz v Nurnberg  1.90 3.50 3.90 +53  
27 Nov 16:30 Bayern Munich v Eintracht Frankfurt  1.36 4.75 8.00 +53  
27 Nov 16:30 Hamburg v VfB Stuttgart  2.10 3.30 3.50 +53  
27 Nov 16:30 Hannover 96 v SC Freiburg  2.20 3.25 3.25 +53  
27 Nov 16:30 Kaiserslautern v Schalke  3.20 3.40 2.20 +53  
27 Nov 16:30 TSG Hoffenheim v Bayer Leverkusen  2.55 3.30 2.70 +53  
27 Nov 19:30 Borussia Dortmund v Borussia M'gladbach  1.28 5.25 10.00 +53  
28 Nov 16:30 Werder Bremen v St Pauli  1.66 3.75 5.00 +53  
28 Nov 18:30 Cologne v Wolfsburg  2.80 3.30 2.45


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 26, 2010)

Mainz v Nurnberg
Mainz is 2nd, but 7 points behind Borussia Dortmund and 2 before Bayer Leverkusen. Mainz started the season great, but they got 4 consecutive losses and their form dropped. In the last round they won against Borussia M'gladbach 2:3. 
Nurnberg is 10th with 18 points. Nurnberg had some good matches, but in the latest they do not perform well. Losses to Beyern Munich 0:3 and Kaiserslautern 1:3 show that they are in bad form. 
Mainz has 5 wins at home against this opponent and only 1 loss. Although they are not in good form I expect they pickup a good win.
Prediction: Mainz win
Bookmaker: Paddy Power
Odds: 1.91


----------



## emporium1 (Nov 26, 2010)

technical prediction
K'lautern vs Schalke 04

technical probability for K'lautern  is 50% the goal-balance 1.6 : 1.8, the Schalke goal-balance 1.25 : 1.25.
odds over 2. legitimates a bet on K'lautern

Cologne vs Wolfsburg
technical probability for Cologne is 45% the goal-balance 1.25 : 2.26, the Wolfsburg goal-balance 1.4 : 1.6.
odds over 2.6 legitimates a bet on Cologne


----------



## BettingTiger (Nov 26, 2010)

I am curious emporium1, how do you calculate this percentages?


----------

